# Male Golden in York SC Animal Shelter



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hey everyone-
CFGRR just received the following information on this 5 year old Male Golden who is at the York SC Animal Shelter. 

I looked up his info on PETHARBOR.COM-he is in the *LOST DOG* section.
I am *GUESSING* he is an Owner Surrender-Intake Date is 6/3, he is bieng held until 6/7.

*NO IDEA if he will be available for Adoption to the Public Only if deemed ADOPTABLE or if he will be availabe to the GOLDEN RESCUES ONLY if he is deemed Unadoptable.*

I have asked the person who sent the Listing for further information regarding his Adoption Availablity Status-will post the info when I get it.
I have sent his listing to the SC Golden Rescues and also to GRRCC and NRGRR in NC.









TUCKER - ID#A039678

My name is TUCKER. 

I am a neutered male, gold Golden Retriever.

The shelter thinks I am about 5 years old.




This information is 1 hour old.Back​
For more information about this animal, call:
York County Animal Control at (803) 628-3190
Ask for information about animal ID number A039678
*CONTACT TO RESCUE: **(803) 628-3190*

*EMAIL Tracy Morgan: [email protected] Tracy is out of the office today so if contacting today Friday I would suggest calling and speaking to Tanya.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*UPDATE ON GOLDEN MALE* in York SC-CFGRR just received this information about him-

*He is ONLY AVAILABLE to Rescues because he is HEART WORM POSITIVE.*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor boy. I hope he gets the help he needs. He's a beautiful red boy.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor guy looks a little rough. I hope a rescue will take him. I think Merlin's Mom is in York, but the rescue she works with is in NC. Maybe she's seen him?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if Midlands can help out...HW treatment is a strain for many rescues nowadays.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just heard from the Intake Coordinator with GRRCC-she said Low Country GR Rescue is going to be taking him and arrangements are being made.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kimm said:


> I wonder if Midlands can help out...HW treatment is a strain for many rescues nowadays.


 
It is very *rare* when CFGRR takes a dog into Rescue that is not Heartworm Positiive. It does happen once in a while, but very rarely.

LCGRR in SC is making arrangements to take him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It is very *rare* when CFGRR takes a dog into Rescue that is not Heartworm Positiive. It does happen once in a while, but very rarely.
> 
> *LCGRR in SC is making arrangements to take him.*


This is good to hear. Low Country took Rebel in. I will never forget that. I sent Midlands the link, but they will see this post.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for posting about this beautiful boy again and *I'll tell you Low Country comes through, again, they sure ARE AMAZING!!!!!!*


----------



## saltydogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue contacted York County AC and another all breed rescue contacted the shelter and has committed to taking Tucker tomorrow. I will follow up to make sure he was pulled by this rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry, I was going by what the Intake Coordinator from GRRCC told me. I was hoping you would be on line to varify.

Thanks for keeping us all updated!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Low Country*

Salty Dogs-Low Country

*There is also a 4 mo. old Golden Ret. Male X Pup there-no pic provided
A039558-can you please check on him as well as Tucker?*

A039558 - 4 MONTHS, UNALTERED MALE, GOLD GOLDEN RETR MIX PUPPY
DUE OUT BY 6-5-10


----------

